

This app makes you 10 times better at.. (Github/Email/Twitter) - evolve2k
https://www.tenxer.com/

======
kahfei
Look like a great tool, will sign up for the Github commit as well.

------
bennyg
I signed up for the Github commit one. We'll see how it goes, at least it
can't hurt.

